# Can Gen2 use a passive LOC or does it need an active one?



## tarlyncladdath (Apr 10, 2019)

I am aware that many stock head units roll off the bass when the volume is turned up which is why many use an active LOC like a LC2i that can compensate for that before passing the signal on to your DSP or amp.

These are not super cheap so figure it may be worth knowing if I could get by with a cheaper passive LOC.

Any input much appreciated!


----------

